# 24-50 Starship --- one cans 0



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

unilateral capitulation


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Good to see you shooting again Roger ????


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that did the job!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shooting Wingshooter, good to see that you keep shooting!! 

SSPT...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

man that thing is shredded! nice to see ya


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Mercy what a can...I mean what can..looks like a strainer...very well done my friend....

Glad you are taking things easy..with a little pleasure to shoot when you are able to..

Be well my friend~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

YESS! That looked fun.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Roger!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting Roger! I knew you could not go to long with out yanking on some rubber.  have fun and enjoy!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

????Great good to see you back !
Cheers


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

That can never had a chance!


----------

